# Hello i'm rusks - yummy!!



## rusks

Hi all

some of you may know me from elsewhere:hi: i thought i would come on here and join you lovely lot as i been missing you.

just trying to find my way round and i will try to get a ticker etc done when i have a free minute.

for those of you who don't me. I'm Lisa i'm 26 i work with livi in cornwall thats why i'm stalking her!!

i've got a gorgeous little boy called luke he was born on 11th feb 2007 by emergency c section:crib: so i am now a reletively new first time mum and loving it.

hope to get to know you all on here, all the best for those ttc lots of baby dust to you. :hugs: and congrats to all the new mummies xx:happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

Its about time you said hello :rofl:

Lovelyyyyy to see you on here was rather shocked when I got your PM lol

Lovely to see your happy & enjoying being a new Mummy

Welcome to BabyandBump :hugs:

x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Hello Welcome to Bnb all the best in your new role as a MUM !!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hello Rusks, i reconise you! Welcome to Baby and Bump!

ps, can i eat you? :lol:


----------



## stephlw25

Hi Rusks great to see you here !! Havent spoke for a while, hope you and little Luke are well hun xx


----------



## Caroline

Hello and welcome to BnB


----------



## loz78

Hi!! and welcome!!:hugs:


----------



## bexxie

Hi Rusks
Welcome aboard

Bex.x


----------



## Layla

HI Rusks!

xx


----------



## hypnorm

hello!!


----------



## LynnieH

Hello and welcome. My Little girl was born on 28th December also by section. Congratulations on becoming a Mummy!


----------



## Tam

YAY!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Hello babe!!!!!!!! :hi: 

Glad to have you here, I am so sorry we missed going thru our pregnancies together, I missed you when I left.......... but maybe we can do the next ones together from start to finish eh? ;)

Welcome aboard babe!:hugs:x

p.s will reply to your PM in a bit ;)


----------



## sophie

:hi: rusks congrats on your little boy and welcome.x


----------



## Imi

_Hi rusks!!_

_Welcome to BnB!!_

_Luke is gorgeous!! chat soon!_

_xxx_


----------



## miss maternal

hi rusks, its Little miss joslyn or puffpuff as some know me. glad you are doing ok and pleased you have joined BnB. yOur little boy is gorgous. x


----------



## bexxie

miss maternal said:


> hi rusks, its Little miss joslyn or puffpuff as some know me. glad you are doing ok and pleased you have joined BnB. yOur little boy is gorgous. x

 
i know who you are now,lol never knew before,lol:blush:


----------



## Jo

Bit late but Hiya Rusks and welcome to Baby ands Bump :)

I regonise the name lol

Luke is just gorgeous


----------



## rusks

thanks for the welcome great to see familiar faces/names.:hi: 

i don't get on here half as much as i would like, i have never worked so hard before i was a mum, never have much time to myself!! (not that i'm complaining!!):yipee:


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome To BnB Lisa!!!! Sorry to be so late saying Hi and Welcome but I have been away for a week and now playing catch up.....You have a lovely little one and I look forward to chatting with you!:hi: 

Suz


----------

